# Time not an option for Josh Dobbs



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 14, 2016)

I thought that was a better title,  than the Tebow comparison. 

Most of us complain about not having enough time in a day. It can be rough working 8-12+ hour's  a day,  then finding time for family, hobbies, and other things.  But you really have to admire these kids dedication.  I'm talking about the ones really working on and off the field such as Dobbs is. Really proud to have him as our leader this year. The sky is the limit for this guy,  no matter the path he chooses.

http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...-tebow-vols-josh-dobbs-could-better/87018640/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I thought that was a better title,  than the Tebow comparison.
> 
> Most of us complain about not having enough time in a day. It can be rough working 8-12+ hour's  a day,  then finding time for family, hobbies, and other things.  But you really have to admire these kids dedication.  I'm talking about the ones really working on and off the field such as Dobbs is. Really proud to have him as our leader this year. The sky is the limit for this guy,  no matter the path he chooses.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...-tebow-vols-josh-dobbs-could-better/87018640/



Sorry, but he's not the next Tim Tebow.. 

Not even close.. The only thing he's missing is a Heisman, SEC Championship and a National Championship!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but he's not the next Tim Tebow..
> 
> Not even close.. The only thing he's missing is a Heisman, SEC Championship and a National Championship!



and playing in a winning team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

and eyebrows


----------



## Scott G (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and playing in a winning team.


Dang, that's gonna sting a while.


Matthew6 said:


> and eyebrows


And that's just downright RONG!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

He definitely has the biggest forehead in college football...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and eyebrows


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He definitely has the biggest forehead in college football...



you could build a landing strip on that dome


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you could build a landing strip on that dome



Or use to build a space station platform.. Hmmm... maybe that's why he's taking Aerospace Engineering..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 14, 2016)

How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia



yeah. we know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia



I thought it was a case of "Falling out of the ugly tree and hitting every branch on the way down"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia



vol genetics


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia



Are you sure he's just not developing a receding hairline at a young age..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

And even the Vol faithful were cracking jokes..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vol genetics



He's Georgia bred.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's Georgia bred.



who went home to Tennessee to play?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's Georgia bred.



But he's been drinking the raw sewage that is in Knoxville for 2 long... Maybe that's the problem with his forehead and lack of eyebrows..


----------



## Scott G (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How are yall going to make fun of a kid with a medical disease? Its called alopecia



You make it sound like cancer. It's the equivalent of baldness.

Not like we are wishing ill harm to him, like blowing out both knees.........a GON VOL fan's comments comes to mind.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You make it sound like cancer. It's the equivalent of baldness.
> 
> Not like we are wishing ill harm to him, like blowing out both knees.........a GON VOL fan's comments comes to mind.





No matter how minor,  it's still a disease. It deforms how he looks,  he can't help it.  He shouldn't be made fun of, but I guess you can't expect anything more from a few on here. If it was to happen to one of their kids, or family Member,  they would have a different outlook on it. 

Point is,  it's rude,  classless, and immature. I know it's a Ga forum, but still. It's not a UGA football forum. Why can't people just embrace the diversity of fans,  talk sports, brag, share etc. Without every non UGA discussion turning into a circus staring Slayer, 6. And Miguel? That's what this section was created fir. There's a time and place to talk trash and rib rubbing, but not the classless acts that follow those 3 in every reply.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No matter how minor,  it's still a disease. It deforms how he looks,  he can't help it.  He shouldn't be made fun of, but I guess you can't expect anything more from a few on here. If it was to happen to one of their kids, or family Member,  they would have a different outlook on it.
> 
> Point is,  it's rude,  classless, and immature. I know it's a Ga forum, but still. It's not a UGA football forum. Why can't people just embrace the diversity of fans,  talk sports, brag, share etc. Without every non UGA discussion turning into a circus staring Slayer, 6. And Miguel? That's what this section was created fir. There's a time and place to talk trash and rib rubbing, but not the classless acts that follow those 3 in every reply.



Typical day on here. Sad really there are some good ppl in here.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 14, 2016)

Tough bunch in here today.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Typical day on here. Sad really there are some good ppl in here.



Y'all know what's gonna happen every time y'all start one of these Vol threads.

Just head on back to VolNation.....



 GIFSoup


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all know what's gonna happen every time y'all start one of these Vol threads.
> 
> Just head on back to VolNation.....



I come here for more than the sports forum. Its much better than volnation as theres lots to talk about in the diff subjects that interest me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Tough bunch in here today.



it all started when you showed up. everyone is fired up now that you are. back.   daily joshdobbshasnoeyebrowsandsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



the hair club for men or bosley can transplant him some eyebrows.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2016)

Too bad Dobbs can't swim. With hair like that he should be a natural.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 14, 2016)

ET phone home


----------



## Scott G (Jul 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I come here for more than the sports forum. Its much better than volnation as theres lots to talk about in the diff subjects that interest me.



So you're saying Volnation is limited on subject matter experts?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So you're saying Volnation is limited on subject matter experts?



I'm not sure. To be honest I only got on there when the chucky hire rumors were swirling to get some scoop. I like about 4 diff forums here one stop shop.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So you're saying Volnation is limited on subject matter experts?



You do realize you are talking about the dumbest, backwoods hillbilly school there is.. Would you expect the trailer folks over on Vol Nation to talk about more than 2 things at once..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Too bad Dobbs can't swim. With hair like that he should be a natural.





fish hawk said:


> ET phone home


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2016)

If Josh Dobbs had a sister


----------



## Horns (Jul 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Josh Dobbs had a sister
> 
> View attachment 878339



Dang. She ugly. Lol


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 15, 2016)

This one has it all - oh my, mercy, wow, oh crap, good grief, zowie - good job guys.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

He doesn't look Jewish, but he does have on a yarmulke.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

Look at the pride in his parents eyes......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Look at the pride in his parents eyes......



this kid is high on that 100 best player list. cant see it, especially after watching him fail against the gators. great players find a way to win. didnt see it at all in this kid. a little pressure and he falls apart if he cant run away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this kid is high on that 100 best player list. cant see it, especially after watching him fail against the gators. great players find a way to win. didnt see it at all in this kid. a little pressure and he falls apart if he cant run away.



And the Vols are comparing him to Tim Tebow... 

For his sake, I hope Mr. Clean makes it to the NFL.. Then maybe he could afford to go to Bosley Hair Replacement and maybe not grow up looking like a Cone Head..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this kid is high on that 100 best player list. cant see it, especially after watching him fail against the gators. great players find a way to win. didnt see it at all in this kid. a little pressure and he falls apart if he cant run away.


What game was you watching?  That game was all Dobbs. Even had a 60 yard receiving TD. The defense gave that game away.  That's why we got a new DC. That game was on the coaches.  Butch should have went for 2. We should have blitzed on that last play, even so, it was poor coverage.  It was crazy.  Then we got a penalty that set us back on the already long fg. 

We gave UF the game 2 years in a row. As we did with GA the previous 2. Heck, we tried to give it to them last year


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2016)

great ones find a way to win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What game was you watching?  That game was all Dobbs. Even had a 60 yard receiving TD. The defense gave that game away.  That's why we got a new DC. That game was on the coaches.  Butch should have went for 2. We should have blitzed on that last play, even so, it was poor coverage.  It was crazy.  Then we got a penalty that set us back on the already long fg.




And VOLS continue to suck!! 

We could of... Should of... Gave it away... Almost.... Blah... Blah... Blah...

At the end of the day you have to play 4 quarters VOLS!! Learn to count.. That's 1....2.....3........... and 4!!!!!!!!!!!! Just add 2 to the total number of teeth most of you have and you'll get to that magic number of 4!!!

Read the article you posted and it says it very clearly that Dobs is a 1 read guy and runs.. Elite QB's don't do that and that is why he will not go in the Draft early. Maybe 3rd round..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Read the article you posted and it says it very clearly that Dobs is a 1 read guy and runs.. Elite QB's don't do that and that is why he will not go in the Draft early. Maybe 3rd round..



Basically, a slightly better Nick Marshall type.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Basically, a slightly better Nick Marshall type.




Not even sure you can say that.. Nick actually won games..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not even sure you can say that.. Nick actually won games..



I'll never give Nick Marshall any credit as a qb.  A heckuva athlete at the position, but he was never a qb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll never give Nick Marshall any credit as a qb.  A heckuva athlete at the position, but he was never a qb.



He had no problem beating the Vols! 

And Dobbs hasn't done anything to prove he's a QB.. Heck, Grayson Lambert won more games last year than Dobbs and Lambert sucks..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He had no problem beating the Vols!



That's not saying anything.  No one had problems beating the Vols during Nick's time in Auburn.



> And Dobbs hasn't done anything to prove he's a QB.. Heck, Grayson Lambert won more games last year than Dobbs and Lambert sucks.


Lambert isn't nearly as bad as Dawg fans act like he is.  He's not gonna sling it all over the field, but he's not gonna cost you too many games, either.  He may be perfect for Smart's first season, since this is type of QB Bama usually has.


----------



## Scott G (Jul 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> He may be perfect for Smart's first season, since this is type of QB Bama usually has.



Really hope you are wrong. I say start "The Golden Child" so he has 11 games of real time experience when he steps on the field as a Sophomore.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Really hope you are wrong. I say start "The Golden Child" so he has 11 games of real time experience when he steps on the field as a Sophomore.



I've heard some FSU fans say the same thing about Malik Henry.  I shudder at the thought of throwing a true freshman out there.  I'd rather him have a year on the practice team (learning the scheme) and in the weight room than throwing him to the wolves to possibly stunt his development or get hurt.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 20, 2016)

*It's really sad*



toyota4x4h said:


> Typical day on here. Sad really there are some good ppl in here.



2-3 people can ruin it for everone. I'm convinced they were the ones who started this bathroom/gender fiasco.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 20, 2016)

*Your hypocrisy continues to amaze me*



Browning Slayer said:


> And VOLS continue to suck!!
> 
> We could of... Should of... Gave it away... Almost.... Blah... Blah... Blah...
> 
> ...



You fired Richt because he lost 1-3 games a year with championship talent. You're saying we gave away games? The Dawgs have underachieved for years and you're laughing at the vols? Unbelievable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2016)

the vols have under achieved the last decade.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You fired Richt because he lost 1-3 games a year with championship talent. You're saying we gave away games? The Dawgs have underachieved for years and you're laughing at the vols? Unbelievable.



So if the Dawgs underachieved winning at least 10 games a year, what does that make the Vols... Laughable AT BEST! Down right disgrace in the SEC! 

We've all been laughing at the Vols for over a decade.. The only sensitive ones are you Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Typical day on here. Sad really there are some good ppl in here.



Yep... Typical day of bashing the Vols on here.. 



KYBobwhite said:


> 2-3 people can ruin it for everone. I'm convinced they were the ones who started this bathroom/gender fiasco.



You call me a hypocrite but yet, when a thread is started about UGA the three Vol stooges have no problem jumping in those threads and de-railing them. It happens in every thread on the ENTIRE forum! Open your eyes Vol! There is a reason for the "Official University Threads"... Welcome to a public forum!

You and 4x4 could always go somewhere else, like VolNation or find a Liberal based forum and chat away...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 20, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> 2-3 people can ruin it for everone. I'm convinced they were the ones who started this bathroom/gender fiasco.



Hes a child or at least no more than 12 years old. Proves it on a daily basis.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes a child or at least no more than 12 years old. Proves it on a daily basis.



12 years old, has a better job and has more teeth than any of the 3 Vol stooges on here.. 

Although the job part wouldn't be hard at all.. A bag boy at Kroger makes more than someone at the drive thru window..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

You 3 Vols might get some love over on this site since NO ONE gives the sorry Vols any attention over here.. 

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/

Not sure why you 3 stick around if you are so miserable.. All you do is complain, whine and talk about how great the Vols are regardless of the fact they haven't done ANYTHING in over a decade..


----------



## Scott G (Jul 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've heard some FSU fans say the same thing about Malik Henry.  I shudder at the thought of throwing a true freshman out there.  I'd rather him have a year on the practice team (learning the scheme) and in the weight room than throwing him to the wolves to possibly stunt his development or get hurt.



Meh, typically I would agree, but I think the GA situation is a little different because:

1)It is a new scheme for ALL of the QB's since there's a fresh house of coordinators. Lambert will have the same learning curve too. 

2)Golden Child is 6'6" and 235# already. Another year of weights isn't going to add much more weight to him if his trainers are right in the head. He needs to peak at 240# and stay light on his feet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 20, 2016)

If a fresh QB has a studly line with a grown man fb / rb's who can block, he may still get blind sided some. I still say play him right away but I bet that won't happen. Lambert is gonna start.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What game was you watching?  That game was all Dobbs. Even had a 60 yard receiving TD. The defense gave that game away.  That's why we got a new DC. That game was on the coaches.  Butch should have went for 2. We should have blitzed on that last play, even so, it was poor coverage.  It was crazy.  Then we got a penalty that set us back on the already long fg.
> 
> We gave UF the game 2 years in a row. As we did with GA the previous 2. Heck, we tried to give it to them last year


a j mccarron would have found a way to win. he brought bama back a few times to preserve title runs. he left title town with 3 rings, 2 back to back, sec titles and heisman runner up. Dobbs is not in the same book as AJ.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 20, 2016)

*Typical narcissist response*



Browning Slayer said:


> So if the Dawgs underachieved winning at least 10 games a year, what does that make the Vols... Laughable AT BEST! Down right disgrace in the SEC!
> 
> We've all been laughing at the Vols for over a decade.. The only sensitive ones are you Vols!



Deflection off the topic. We know we've underachieved. The whole point is y'all have underachieved too. You haven't won a SEC championship since 2005. Even with the east being down,  way down. You're saying we've stunk it up for a decade, got it,  that's established, that is the main message of every.... and I mean every post you make.  You're incapable of making an objective intelligent post on anything. Now let's see what our resident narcissist comes back with. A anti-vol image, emoji, or a "vols sux" is a sure bet. You know most on here are interested in other SEC teams. It would be nice to have a coversation about this coming season. Gonna be close to impossible with our 12 year old on here. Honestly I am impressed that you've kept this immature persona going this long. Good job. Thanks for being that guy or in your case that punk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Deflection off the topic. We know we've underachieved. The whole point is y'all have underachieved too. You haven't won a SEC championship since 2005. Even with the east being down,  way down. You're saying we've stunk it up for a decade, got it,  that's established, that is the main message of every.... and I mean every post you make.  You're incapable of making an objective intelligent post on anything. Now let's see what our resident narcissist comes back with. A anti-vol image, emoji, or a "vols sux" is a sure bet. You know most on here are interested in other SEC teams. It would be nice to have a coversation about this coming season. Gonna be close to impossible with our 12 year old on here. Honestly I am impressed that you've kept this immature persona going this long. Good job. Thanks for being that guy or in your case that punk.



Like previously stated... There is this thread, that the 3 Vol stooges can talk all the Vol talk you want and nobody will bother you or make fun of Mr.Noeyebrows Dobbs.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844402&highlight=

So why is it, you don't go into the fishing forum and complain about folks in there? Or the Deer hunting forum?

Oh, I get it.. You just don't like people trash talking your home, your school or your sorry Vols.. Well, I got news for you. No one in this forum likes the Vols except the Vols... You started getting all whiny when I started my "Official Bash UT Thread".. Get over it! There is a reason most of the Vols have disappeared and it has a lot to do with the fact, you can't do any trash talking! The only folks you can trash talk to are South Carolina fans and like the Vols, they have disappeared too! Go cry on someone else's shoulder!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a j mccarron would have found a way to win. he brought bama back a few times to preserve title runs. he left title town with 3 rings, 2 back to back, sec titles and heisman runner up. Dobbs is not in the same book as AJ.



Ya see 6, AJ is a winner! The Vols on the other hand are losers! AJ has a hot wife and Josh can't even get a date with a good looking lady cause he looks like Sloth from the Goonies..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 20, 2016)

kybobwhite said:


> deflection off the topic. We know we've underachieved. The whole point is y'all have underachieved too. You haven't won a sec championship since 2005. Even with the east being down,  way down. You're saying we've stunk it up for a decade, got it,  that's established, that is the main message of every.... And i mean every post you make.  You're incapable of making an objective intelligent post on anything. Now let's see what our resident narcissist comes back with. A anti-vol image, emoji, or a "vols sux" is a sure bet. You know most on here are interested in other sec teams. It would be nice to have a coversation about this coming season. Gonna be close to impossible with our 12 year old on here. Honestly i am impressed that you've kept this immature persona going this long. Good job. Thanks for being that toddler/child or in your case that punk.



fify


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 20, 2016)

....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Yall talk all the trash you want, heck I like to also. Just leave out personal attacks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Vols don't know how to talk trash.. All they do is whine and cry like little school girls..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2016)

daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2016)

lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2016)

top shelf material slayer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 21, 2016)

Where's the like button?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where's the like button?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

If Obama had a son, he would look like Dobbs..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> you can't do any trash talking!



I dislike the Vols, not as much as you, but trust me, they are pretty high up on the "teams I don't like list".  Plus, they wear orange.

Didn't they beat UGA last time they played?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't they beat UGA last time they played?



Sure did and we turned the flame up on Richt so much it took out Dobbs eyebrows!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 21, 2016)

If Dobbs makes it to the NFL maybe he'll be sponsored by Kingsford charcoal fluid.


That stuff works.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 21, 2016)

Now everybody at work is looking at me like I'm crazy.  I needed that laugh this morning


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Now everybody at work is looking at me like I'm crazy.  I needed that laugh this morning



I've been laughing at the Vols for a VERY long time!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No matter how minor,  it's still a disease. It deforms how he looks,  he can't help it.  He shouldn't be made fun of, but I guess you can't expect anything more from a few on here. If it was to happen to one of their kids, or family Member,  they would have a different outlook on it.
> 
> Point is,  it's rude,  classless, and immature. I know it's a Ga forum, but still. It's not a UGA football forum. Why can't people just embrace the diversity of fans,  talk sports, brag, share etc. Without every non UGA discussion turning into a circus staring Slayer, 6. And Miguel? That's what this section was created fir. There's a time and place to talk trash and rib rubbing, but not the classless acts that follow those 3 in every reply.




Sounds about right....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Something has got to be in the water up in Knoxville...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Something has got to be in the water up in Knoxville...



And again....


----------



## Horns (Jul 21, 2016)

Goodness. Epic beat down at Dobbs' expense. Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Horns said:


> Goodness. Epic beat down at Dobbs' expense. Lol






Yes sir!! Not only do the Vols suck, they've got the ugliest QB in ALL of college football!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a j mccarron would have found a way to win. he brought bama back a few times to preserve title runs. he left title town with 3 rings, 2 back to back, sec titles and heisman runner up. Dobbs is not in the same book as AJ.



I bet he wasn't playing with a makeshift o line with sophmores and freshmen was he?  Or backup receivers.

Dobbs has yet to prove hes a great passer, but he has yet to have his real WR corp. On the field with him and a solid o line.  Hopefully that won't be a problem this year. 

Call it an excuse,  like I'm sure you will,  but you can't expect much from a qb playing behind a makeshift line constantly under pressure.

Likewise, you can't expect much execution from the passing game when your playing back uos and true freshmen at WR who haven't even learned the routes, playbooks, assignments, or have the timing with that qb. For the past 2 years our o line has been mediocre at best.  Worley was eaten alive. Dobbs has made it work the best he could.  Hurd has been a heck of a RB behind that line also.

Given the circumstances, both have done exceptionally well against superior talent. O line should be fine next 2 years.  Growing pains, for the most are behind us. Just need to stay healthy

And for the record,  he proved to be able to comeback just fine against UGA as a passer. Believe we were down 21-3 and came back and won that game.  Although GA shouldn't have even had 14 of their points.  We gave them a TD off Hurd's fumble from the 1. Then they had a punt return for a TD on a blown call  where they was blocking our player in the back that was never called. 

As a Bama fan, you should know great defenses win games. Ours blew every game we lost,  otherwise UT goes undefeated last year. Thank God he's been replaced


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Then they had a punt return for a TD on a blown call  where they was blocking our player in the back that was never called.



That's pretty much every punt return for a TD.

Here's another secret for you....

Someone holds on every play, too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ours blew every game we lost,  otherwise UT goes undefeated last year. Thank God he's been replaced





Too bad you have to play on both sides of the ball.. What if... Could of... Should of...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's pretty much every punt return for a TD.
> 
> Here's another secret for you....
> 
> Someone holds on every play, too.



He really has no clue.. I don't even think he reads the stuff he types and he wonders why we call his post's "IGNORANT"!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's pretty much every punt return for a TD.
> 
> Here's another secret for you....
> 
> Someone holds on every play, too.



There is holding on the line most of the time.  Everyone knows that,  but a block in the back should have been called. Really don't matter as it worked out in our favor. Dawgs really suck


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 23, 2016)

*You are the most delusional dude I have ever known*



Browning Slayer said:


> He really has no clue.. I don't even think he reads the stuff he types and he wonders why we call his post's "IGNORANT"!



You calling someones post ignorant. Unbelievable. Absolutely laughable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You calling someones post ignorant. Unbelievable. Absolutely laughable.



Unbelievable??? Not sure why, I make Vols look stupid all the time.. It's really quite easy, just quote their opinions, show facts and bam! You should know...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2016)

sabbath volsux


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 24, 2016)

*Another narcisstic trait*



Browning Slayer said:


> Unbelievable??? Not sure why, I make Vols look stupid all the time.. It's really quite easy, just quote their opinions, show facts and bam! You should know...



Inflated view of themselves.  Yeah,  you just keep making us Vols look stupid there,  Einstein. You are waaaaay smarter than us hillbillies.  You just keep drawing those masterpieces with your crayons.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Inflated view of themselves.  Yeah,  you just keep making us Vols look stupid there,  Einstein. You are waaaaay smarter than us hillbillies.  You just keep drawing those masterpieces with your crayons.




I believe it was you who summed him up in one word.  Narcissistic .... One can only imagine his upbringing and that which reflects on his offspring


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are waaaaay smarter than us hillbillies.



I couldn't agree more.. I have more teeth too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> One can only imagine his upbringing and that which reflects on his offspring




I can honestly say, it wasn't kept all in the family, like they do in Knoxville..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Yeah,  you just keep making us Vols look stupid there




It's really not that hard.. You guys keep loading the gun and all I do is pull the trigger..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's really not that hard.. You guys keep loading the gun and all I do is pull the trigger..



monday volsux


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I bet he wasn't playing with a makeshift o line with sophmores and freshmen was he?  Or backup receivers.
> 
> Dobbs has yet to prove hes a great passer, but he has yet to have his real WR corp.
> 
> ...



Ah, we forgot that 10 UH C plays all freshmen and softmores every year.   Bout like ol Jethro.  Only took him 3 years to grad ye ate the 6th grade.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Ah, we forgot that 10 UH C plays all freshmen and softmores every year.   Bout like ol Jethro.  Only took him 3 years to grad ye ate the 6th grade.



The VOLS have been making excuses for over a decade.. 

They just refuse to admit they suck.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There is holding on the line most of the time.  Everyone knows that,  but a block in the back should have been called. Really don't matter as it worked out in our favor. Dawgs really suck



Then why are you whining about it?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The VOLS have been making excuses for over a decade..
> 
> They just refuse to admit they suck.



Suck, which would be used to describe the present form. We don't.  Sucked, as in past tense, we did.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Ah, we forgot that 10 UH C plays all freshmen and softmores every year.   Bout like ol Jethro.  Only took him 3 years to grad ye ate the 6th grade.



As Slayer likes to say.  Just posting FACTS.  Fact is,  we were one of the youngest teams in cfb for 2 years.  It's that simple.  You can't put fresh out of high school kids against future NFL rosters and expect more than what they've accomplished.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Suck, which would be used to describe the present form. We don't.  Sucked, as in past tense, we did.



Compared to what? Oh, I get it.. You won 9 games last season for the 1st time in how long?? The Dawgs finished with double digit wins and we sucked last year..

Vol=Delusional!! 

Until the Vols ACTUALLY do something on the field and not in your heads, they still suck! You just won't admit it..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2016)

daily joshdobbsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

#eyebrowsmatter


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Compared to what? Oh, I get it.. You won 9 games last season for the 1st time in how long?? The Dawgs finished with double digit wins and we sucked last year..
> 
> Vol=Delusional!!
> 
> Until the Vols ACTUALLY do something on the field and not in your heads, they still suck! You just won't admit it..



What don't you get,  that if UT sucks and UT beat your mangy mutts, that you suck worse?   Dawgs also got beat worse by the same teams,  UF, Bama. Compare other game stats to same teams and we still did better.  Oh yeah,  we also had a better bowl. Hmm also better preseason rankings. Not that any of that matters,  but if you want to talk about sucking,  the Dawgs suck. Took OT to beat a high school team.  Y'all suck, even with Chubb, yall will still suck this year.  3rd in a down East,  that's how bad yall are predicted to suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What don't you get,  that if UT sucks and UT beat your mangy mutts, that you suck worse?   Dawgs also got beat worse by the same teams,  UF, Bama. Compare other game stats to same teams and we still did better.  Oh yeah,  we also had a better bowl. Hmm also better preseason rankings. Not that any of that matters,  but if you want to talk about sucking,  the Dawgs suck. Took OT to beat a high school team.  Y'all suck, even with Chubb, yall will still suck this year.  3rd in a down East,  that's how bad yall are predicted to suck



I know we sucked last year.. And we fired our coach, but you Vols refuse to use that word "suck" about your program.. That's why Vols = Delusional! 

Listening to you fools, you guys should have been given the National Title just for playing the season last year. You only want to go after MORAL victories. Sorry but they don't give out participation trophies in college football..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What don't you get,  that if UT sucks and UT beat your mangy mutts, that you suck worse?   Dawgs also got beat worse by the same teams,  UF, Bama. Compare other game stats to same teams and we still did better.  Oh yeah,  we also had a better bowl. Hmm also better preseason rankings. Not that any of that matters,  but if you want to talk about sucking,  the Dawgs suck. Took OT to beat a high school team.  Y'all suck, even with Chubb, yall will still suck this year.  3rd in a down East,  that's how bad yall are predicted to suck



This type of heat can only mean one thing......

Season is getting closer...


 GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This type of heat can only mean one thing......
> 
> Season is getting closer...
> 
> ...



Sure does! Looking forward to some cooler weather!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know we sucked last year.. And we fired our coach, but you Vols refuse to use that word "suck" about your program.. That's why Vols = Delusional!
> 
> Listening to you fools, you guys should have been given the National Title just for playing the season last year. You only want to go after MORAL victories. Sorry but they don't give out participation trophies in college football..



Yall call it moral victories, we call it PRIDE.  We're proud we was 1 play away from Atl. We're proud we came back and slapped the Dawgs in the face,  we're dang proud we had Bama on the ropes. And we're proud we were kicking Oklahoma around until the coaches laid an egg. And the whole country knows we was this (-) close to going undefeated. And what yall call excuses, we did it with a very,  very young team that no one thought could do it,  or should have even been in those games. 

So yall fired a coach that underperformed. The coach yall have now is not proven. He has lost 2 in a row to Mississippi. Struggled with us last year,  how is he going to do any better at UGA without Sabans rosters? He won't and I'm willing to bet a lot of kids will jump off the UGA hype train before  national signing day.  Hopefully leaving yall with what we've faced


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall call it moral victories, we call it PRIDE.  We're proud we was 1 play away from Atl.




And I could say UGA was 1 play away from a National Title.. But, we lost!!!

See how I did that... You should try it sometime!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I could say UGA was 1 play away from a National Title.. But, we lost!!!
> 
> See how I did that... You should try it sometime!


As much as I hated that, yes,  yall was.  But that's as close as it will ever be for yall


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2016)

the dogs will win or sniff a title before the vols do.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs will win or sniff a title before the vols do.



Why?  Because Kirby is there? Ha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why?  Because Kirby is there? Ha



Better school.. Better Recruiting.... 

And a simple fact that the Vols haven't done ANYTHING in a very long time.. And until they do, no one takes them serious..


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better school.. Better Recruiting....
> 
> And a simple fact that the Vols haven't done ANYTHING in a very long time.. And until they do, no one takes them serious..



I'll bet Kirby will.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2016)

It's still hard to believe Butch Jones ended CMR's career at Uga.


----------



## Horns (Jul 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's still hard to believe Butch Jones ended CMR's career at Uga.



If anyone ended Mark Richt's career at UGA it was Mark Richt. The decision to start a 3rd string QB at Florida was the ticket.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's still hard to believe Butch Jones ended CMR's career at Uga.



And won't allow Kirby Dumb's to start. 

Richt had been on the hot seat for years. I think this game will be very emotional this year.  Chubb will want to prove himself,  Tuttle will be fighting it out with this dirty mutt


----------



## Horns (Jul 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And won't allow Kirby Dumb's to start.
> 
> Richt had been on the hot seat for years. I think this game will be very emotional this year.  Chubb will want to prove himself,  Tuttle will be fighting it out with this dirty mutt



Chubb will show him what's up too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And won't allow Kirby Dumb's to start.
> 
> Richt had been on the hot seat for years. I think this game will be very emotional this year.  Chubb will want to prove himself,  Tuttle will be fighting it out with this dirty mutt



Wow, a Vol talking about cheap shots!! Priceless!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> If anyone ended Mark Richt's career at UGA it was Mark Richt. The decision to start a 3rd string QB at Florida was the ticket.



Yep it was like watching him every weekend I was seeing a guy give up or just wanting out based on some of his calls. Looked like fulmer to me in his last 2 years. Just quit.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow, a Vol talking about cheap shots!! Priceless!!



Don't believe I know what your talking about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't believe I know what your talking about.



You Vols are the worst about dirty plays and cry like little girls when it's retaliated..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Vols are the worst about dirty plays and cry like little girls when it's retaliated..



Your funny. Y'all have bad luck against us and now we're dirty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your funny. Y'all have bad luck against us and now we're dirty



The Vols are way past dirty.. Gutter Sludge comes to mind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> great ones find a way to win.



And that's why this thread was so stupid to begin with.. Comparing Dobbs to Tebow..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's why this thread was so stupid to begin with.. Comparing Dobbs to Tebow..



What happened to Barnett and that other fella? I thought Nasty Buck said the defenses bookends made them the most feared and efficient defense in the Nation, virtually unbeatable and the data and stats (his not the official ones) proved it????

I'm so disappointed that I might have been lied to. I feel dirty and used.






































NOT!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I thought that was a better title,  than the Tebow comparison.
> 
> Most of us complain about not having enough time in a day. It can be rough working 8-12+ hour's  a day,  then finding time for family, hobbies, and other things.  But you really have to admire these kids dedication.  I'm talking about the ones really working on and off the field such as Dobbs is. Really proud to have him as our leader this year. The sky is the limit for this guy,  no matter the path he chooses.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...-tebow-vols-josh-dobbs-could-better/87018640/




So Bucky, you still comparing Dobbs to Tebow??


----------



## Scott G (Nov 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So Bucky, you still comparing Dobbs to Tebow??



Their college careers aren't even in the same conversation. I bet Dobbs doesn't even get half the play time Tebow did in the NFL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Their college careers aren't even in the same conversation. I bet Dobbs doesn't even get half the play time Tebow did in the NFL.



Dobbs won't make a practice squad in the NFL..


----------



## tcward (Nov 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He definitely has the biggest forehead in college football...



Is he from another planet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

tcward said:


> Is he from another planet?



I can see a resemblance..


----------

